# New found respect for the Power On Board HID



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tonight I got to test my Vector Power On Board HID to its full potential, and I was blown away by it.

I shined it across a huge dark field at least 1/2 a mile long and it put a very bright spot on the trees at the end. I have also been using it a lot lately and shined it at some trees that were at least 3/4 of a mile away and amazingly it lit them up very brightly. When I left it on pointing up into the sky I could see its huge beam from the other side of my cul-de-sac, and when I have done this recently in the past it put a bright spot on some mid-level clouds. I also shined it up on a sky scraper nearly as tall as the Empire State building (it was around 1000 feet tall) and it easily lit the top of it.

I just wanted to say I am VERY happy and satisfied with the POB, it seemed Maxabeam like to me putting a small spot those trees 1/2 a mile away. I could not be happier with a powerful HID, and after seeing how it performs have no desire to buy another large HID spotlight.

What this has affirmed for me is that my next HID will definitely be the N30, as I already have a big heavy HID spotlight with a laser like beam and laser like throw. I really want to get the N30 as I think I will really enjoy its 4200K color temp and having so much power in such a small package.

Thanks CPF for making me aware of such great lights!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't buy the N30 yet... wait for the L35 to be out in about 5 weeks...


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL - Blue.

Your the "MEGA FLASHAHOLIC" :rock:

I too have found some extra love for an old light, my 10mcp. I wired it up to run both filaments (100w/130w) at once. ~230w

So no Mega Illum for you?

But the L35 should make up for it.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Power On Board HID is doing just great for me in terms of throw, so I think I will really enjoy the smaller N30.

I'd love to have the L35, but it is out of my price range ($100-$200).:sigh:





> LOL - Blue.
> 
> Your the "MEGA FLASHAHOLIC" :rock:


 
:thanks:Wish I could see your awesome lights in person.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

Im in the process of vamping up lots of my lights, BIG THINGS ARE HAPPENING.

I'm entering "no mans land" with my wallet. 

Maybe I should get a POB.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

forgot to add, sometimes I go out on a really clear, cold night & shine some of my lights around. I love how much brighter they appear on really clear nights. IMO thats what makes them far more impressive.

LOL, I got this neighbor across the road who races to his curtains to take a peak in my back yard to see it lite up like 1000000000lux

He must say "**** when is enough, enough?"


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is making me want a HID more and more.

The N30 should make a good companion with the POB. IIRC it is smaller and floodier so it should work well with a larger and throwier light.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Im in the process of vamping up lots of my lights, BIG THINGS ARE HAPPENING.
> 
> I'm entering "no mans land" with my wallet.
> 
> Maybe I should get a POB.


 
The POB is a great light! It is a monster laser like thrower and I think it might be a good smaller companion to your Mega Illuminator.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> forgot to add, sometimes I go out on a really clear, cold night & shine some of my lights around. I love how much brighter they appear on really clear nights. IMO thats what makes them far more impressive.
> 
> LOL, I got this neighbor across the road who races to his curtains to take a peak in my back yard to see it lite up like 1000000000lux
> 
> He must say "**** when is enough, enough?"


 
Your amazing 1000W Thor and VT110 must be quite unbelievable sights!:thumbsup:

I agree with you about clear nights, when it is hazy or foggy it prevents the lights from throwing as far and makes it hard to see what they are lighting up. Last night was a clear night so the POB looker really amazing.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Gunner12* 

 


> This is making me want a HID more and more.
> 
> The N30 should make a good companion with the POB. IIRC it is smaller and floodier so it should work well with a larger and throwier light.


 
Yes I agree it will be a perfect companion for the POB. I think you would really ba amazed by a POB and should get one. You can get them on Ebay for under $50.


----------



## BlackICE (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone if a POB would throw further than a N30 or the new L35?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

BlackICE said:


> Does anyone if a POB would throw further than a N30 or the new L35?


 
The POB has a large 6'' reflector and the N30 has a much smaller 4'' reflector, so the N30 wouldn't have the laser like throw of the POB.

I am curious about the L35's reflector size.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 2, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Yes I agree it will be a perfect companion for the POB. I think you would really ba amazed by a POB and should get one. You can get them on Ebay for under $50.



The problem is convincing my parents that I need such a large and powerful light. I should really get myself a job.

According to this thread, the L35 has less throw and output then the N30. Are you guys talking about the Mega Illuminator?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> The problem is convincing my parents that I need such a large and powerful light. I should really get myself a job.
> 
> According to this thread, the L35 has less throw and output then the N30. Are you guys talking about the Mega Illuminator?


 
Thank you for the link, that was a very interesting thread! I am surprised that the 6000K sam's POB outperformed the 4200K Illuminator in throw/hotspot brightness. This makes me like my POB even more.

The Mega Illuminator/Harbor Freight/Costco HID is larger than the POB and would have even more throw/hotspot brightness than the POB.

I seem to have an exceptionally well focused POB as its beam is more like that of the Costco HID. Some excellent beamshots of the Costco Here, Here, and Here. EDIT: My POB's beam looks about the same as the "Costco okay focus" in THIS thread. 

Thank you Mtbkndad for these amazing shootouts!:thumbsup:

*Patriot36* if you are reading this thread I would be very interested to know how your best focused POB compares to your Costco.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 2, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> The problem is convincing my parents that I need such a large and powerful light. I should really get myself a job.
> 
> According to this thread, the L35 has less throw and output then the N30. Are you guys talking about the Mega Illuminator?




That was just a sample difference between units, the N30 with a well broken in bulb and a Prototype L35 not up to its full potential yet. Essentially they should be about equal, with a substantial run-time advantage going the the L35. It will be lighter also of course.


----------



## BVH (Sep 2, 2008)

And rubberized!!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 2, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> *Patriot36* if you are reading this thread I would be very interested to know how your best focused POB compares to your Costco.





It compares ok, the POB doesn't throw as well but it does well for a 6" reflector.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It compares ok, the POB doesn't throw as well but it does well for a 6" reflector.


 
Thanks!

I agree it does very well for only 6" giving such a laser like beam and great throw.

I can't wait to get my N30 as soon as I have the funds for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 3, 2008)

You can get a 4200k bulb for the POB's for not too much coin from ebay.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> You can get a 4200k bulb for the POB's for not too much coin from ebay.


 
Thank you, but I prefer the 6000K in my POB as I like it for its laser like throw.
I will like to have the 4200K N30 since it outputs more lumens per watt than 6000K and it is smaller with added LED's.


----------



## BMF (Sep 3, 2008)

Where can I get the Costco one? Can't find it online or my local B&M. Is it an HID?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

BMF said:


> Where can I get the Costco one? Can't find it online or my local B&M. Is it an HID?


 
Yes it is an HID, with the exact same wattage and color temperature bulb as the POB. You can usually get it here but it appears they are sold out.

The Vector Power On Board HID throws like a laser and would also be a great choice, and would blow you away if you haven't seen an HID before. You can get it on Ebay.

EDIT: There is also the upgraded version of the Costco HID called the Mega Illuminator.


----------



## Stereodude (Sep 3, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Thank you, but I prefer the 6000K in my POB as I like it for its laser like throw.
> I will like to have the 4200K N30 since it outputs more lumens per watt than 6000K and it is smaller with added LED's.


Why would the color temperature of the bulb change it's laser like throw?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> Why would the color temperature of the bulb change it's laser like throw?


 
Sorry for the confusion, I should have been more clear. According to thread Gunner12 gave a link to the 6000K "Sam's" (Which I believe is the POB) had more throw/hotspot brightness than the 4200K version. Maybe someone else could clarify for me if the Sam's POB really does have more throw than the 4200K Amondotech 3152 Illuminator?

I really like the blue 6000K beam of my POB because it is more visible in the night sky than lower color temperature beams. I also like the look of the blue beam.

I like the idea of the N30's 4200K bulb as I would want maximum light output from a small light like that.


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 3, 2008)

All this POB talk got me so excited I decided to take both of my POB's in the back yard and light up the sky. 

I have had my eye on the N30 also but will no doubt wait for the L35 and a couple of you guys to buy one first before I decide which one. 

Did I mention the twin POB beams gave a nice illuminating experience of the remnants of the hurricane......

Bob E.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I really like the blue 6000K beam of my POB because it is more visible in the night sky than lower color temperature beams. I also like the look of the blue beam.



Ah ha! I always knew that you were a closet bluebeam fan! :kiss:


Seriously though, that was just one test between the POB & A3152. It doesn't prove anything other than one particular POB possibly throwing a little better than one particular A3152. There are sample variations between all of these lights and some combination of parts add up to produce a light with a little more performance. Bulb break in time alone can account for hundreds of lumens and variations in color temperature. Since these Chinese reflectors vary so much in quality & texture, it probably had more to do with that than anything else. I have little doubt that a 4300K bulb in your POB would be a noticable improvement if you chose to change it out.

Just out of curiosity, how long have you owned your POB now? I thought that you had been comparing it to other lights since you joined the forum and you were always under impressed with it before, iirc.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

SafetyBob said:


> All this POB talk got me so excited I decided to take both of my POB's in the back yard and light up the sky.
> 
> I have had my eye on the N30 also but will no doubt wait for the L35 and a couple of you guys to buy one first before I decide which one.
> 
> ...


 
Glad you like your Power On Board HID lights too.:twothumbs I like having two lights on at once, sometimes I walk around outside holding both my 15mcp Thor and POB. It is also fun to shine them up in the sky together.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

> Ah ha! I always knew that you were a closet bluebeam fan! :kiss:


 :laughing:



> Seriously though, that was just one test between the POB & A3152. It doesn't prove anything other than one particular POB possibly throwing a little better than one particular A3152. There are sample variations between all of these lights and some combination of parts add up to produce a light with a little more performance. Bulb break in time alone can account for hundreds of lumens and variations in color temperature. Since these Chinese reflectors vary so much in quality & texture, it probably had more to do with that than anything else. I have little doubt that a 4300K bulb in your POB would be a noticable improvement if you chose to change it out.


 
I have noticed that my POB has gotten brighter and I think like you stated it is bulb break-in. Maybe the POB in that comparison was better focused than that particular 3152 since as we know a light not being in perfect focus can drastically reduce a light's throw/beam quality. Like you said maybe that 3152 had a poor quality reflector.



> Just out of curiosity, how long have you owned your POB now?


 
I got my POB like a few weeks before I joined CPF so I have had it for nearly 6 months now. It has been working just great with the Pro's Favorite's battery and has had no problems since then. 




> I thought that you had been comparing it to other lights since you joined the forum and you were always under impressed with it before, iirc.


 
I like my POB a lot more than I used to and have found what a truly amazing and awesome light it is. I have always compared it to my two huge Incans (15mcp Thor and Pro's Favorite) and didn't like it as much since they have brighter hotspots and somewhat more throw. My opinion has changed and I now favor the POB.
when I was lighting up those trees nearly a mile away with it I noticed how its bluish white beam is so visible compared to the Incans, and I was so blown away at how it brightly illuminated them!

By the way, I know I am going to love the N30 and I am absolutely dead set on getting it. When I get it (in about a month) I will tell you how I like it.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2008)

That makes sense. I'm glad that you're enjoying it more now.

I know you'll like the N30 much better though because of its size, weight and beam color. When you go for a walk in the woods with the N30 you can actually enjoy it without thinking about the weight of a heavy SLA.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 4, 2008)

be sure to post some beamshots


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 4, 2008)

regarding your "6000k better for laser like throw" view, IMO thats just not possible at ALL!!!!!

3 of my HID lights (Meg Illum) included, all throw far better with ~4300K bulbs over 6000K.


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 4, 2008)

A 6000K "beam", in theory, should be more visible to the human eye at night because IIRC at night the colour most sensative to the eye shifts from green towards the blue spectrum. I'm sure I've read that from a couple of different sources.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 4, 2008)

You are correct, in my Ti mega for example, the 6000K beam is more noticeable then 4300K, (thats Y I use 6000K) It really stands out.
But for throw & illumination on the ground ive found 4300K far, far superior.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 4, 2008)

The eye is more sensitive to the blue spectrom I believe. 6000K also stands out since it is such an unusual beam color for a spotlight.

Flashanator thanks for your input on how your HID's throw better with 4300K, it must be because it generates more lumens and gives better definition like you said.


----------



## BVH (Sep 4, 2008)

532 Nanometers is actually the color that the eye is most sensitive to. (Think green lasers)


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 4, 2008)

BVH said:


> 532 Nanometers is actually the color that the eye is most sensitive to. (Think green lasers)


 
Yes, the human eye is most sensitive to green around 532-555nm, so the green laser appears dazzlingly bright. (even "brighter" than the POB).
I understand the second color the eye is most sensitive to is blue @ 473nm.
BTW, I am really enjoying my new green laser.






> Originally Posted by *Patriot36*
> That makes sense. I'm glad that you're enjoying it more now.
> 
> I know you'll like the N30 much better though because of its size, weight and beam color. When you go for a walk in the woods with the N30 you can actually enjoy it without thinking about the weight of a heavy SLA.


 
Thanks, I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 6, 2008)

Speaking of cloud bounces, tonight there were some mid-level clouds that were around a mile high, so I shined my POB HID at them. I left it on my driveway pointing into the sky and walked far out into the cul-de-sac, and I could see its huge blue laser like beam going all the way up to the clouds and putting a spot on them. It looked just like an advertising searchlight!

Mine is very well focused, so its beam is much more like that of the Costco HID (based on the beamshots I have seen). I love my POB and couldn't want more out of a spotlight.:thumbsup:
I do however still plan on getting the N30.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2008)

1760 yards is a long way.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> 1760 yards is a long way.


 
It really does throw! I was just estimating so maybe those clouds were really only 1/2 a mile high.:laughing: However, there has been no field so far that was beyond the POB's throw. I have hit some trees with it that I believe were around 3/4 of a mile to 1 mile away.

BTW, have you done the ceiling bounce with the Maxabeam yet? I am curious as to how it compares to the 35W HID spotlights.


----------



## BVH (Sep 7, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Speaking of cloud bounces, tonight there were some mid-level clouds that were around a mile high, so I shined my POB HID at them. I left it on my driveway pointing into the sky and walked far out into the cul-de-sac, and I could see its huge blue laser like beam going all the way up to the clouds and putting a spot on them. It looked just like an advertising searchlight!


 

Blue, consider this. An advertising SEARCHLIGHT (the WWII 60" Carbon Arcs) produce 800,000,000 Candle Power. The POB produces Maybe a true 1,000,000 Candle Power. There is no way a POB looks like an advertising searchlight.

The newer Skytracker SPOTLIGHTS produce less than 20% of the CP of the Carbon Arc. However, they will still make a POB look like a match flame.

I know the POB is a great light but lets keep things in perspective.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2008)

BVH said:


> I know the POB is a great light but lets keep things in perspective.




So......yer say'in that 800,000,000 is a lot more than 1,000,000 :huh: 


Blue, since you don't have a range finder, perhaps give google earth a try. It estimates range well enough for your purposes and then you won't have to guess bro.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Blue, since you don't have a range finder, perhaps give google earth a try. It estimates range well enough for your purposes and then you won't have to guess bro.


 
Thanks! I haven't downloaded Google Earth yet but I will now as I haven't considered it before. It will be pretty cool to know exactly how far super-thrower lights like the POB and Pro's Favorite can illuminate objects.:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 7, 2008)

Hehe bob,

You just love to brag about "THE CARBON ARC" 

I agree


----------



## BVH (Sep 7, 2008)

Who? Me? - Never! I simply like to keep things factual or close thereto


----------



## TDKKP (Sep 7, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> > Originally Posted by Patriot36
> > Blue, since you don't have a range finder, perhaps give google earth a try. It estimates range well enough for your purposes and then you won't have to guess bro.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I haven't downloaded Google Earth yet but I will now as I haven't considered it before. It will be pretty cool to know exactly how far super-thrower lights like the POB and Pro's Favorite can illuminate objects.:twothumbs



You don't need Google Earth to measure just use Google Maps for it and it has similar result.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 7, 2008)

Did someone say carbon arc?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 7, 2008)

TDKKP said:


> You don't need Google Earth to measure just use Google Maps for it and it has similar result.


 
Thank you!! I just used Google Maps and found the exact field and it is really 1000 yards, not a full mile. It is still amazing how easily the POB covers 3000 feet.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 7, 2008)

BVH said:


> Who? Me? - Never! I simply like to keep things factual or close thereto


 
Sorry for the confusion. From 75 yards away the POB looked the way the SKY TRACKER spotlights do from about a mile. I really like how its beam looks in the sky, it is a lot more like an advertising spotlight than any of my huge Incans.


----------



## ZardHex (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> The Vector Power On Board HID throws like a laser and would also be a great choice, and would blow you away if you haven't seen an HID before.



I am new to HID as well...and i must say the POB puts out some serious down-range light (500yd+)...for the price one can be purchased for these days($25 - 75), it's a bargain that's hard to beat....i love firing that thing up and watching (and hearing) the beam warm-up on its target...it brings a smile


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 8, 2008)

ZardHex said:


> I am new to HID as well...and i must say the POB puts out some serious down-range light (500yd+)...for the price one can be purchased for these days($25 - 75), it's a bargain that's hard to beat....i love firing that thing up and watching (and hearing) the beam warm-up on its target...it brings a smile


 
I am glad you are enjoying it too!:thumbsup:

It really does light up long range targets. For only $40 it is unbelievable how easily it covers 1000 yards and keeps going. I shined it across some VERY long fields next to a dark country road once and it had no problem putting a spot on trees around a 1/2 mile away.

IMHO the POB performs like a light many times its price.


----------



## BVH (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no better HID bargain than the POB at those prices. Everyone should have at least two!


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueBeam is the poster-boy for POB :rock:



If I got one, id go for the 4200K bulb mod


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 8, 2008)

> There is no better HID bargain than the POB at those prices. Everyone should have at least two!


 
+1. IMO there is no spotlight Incandescent or HID on the market that is a better bargain than the POB for quality/power.:thumbsup:




> BlueBeam is the poster-boy for POB :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> If I got one, id go for the 4200K bulb mod


----------



## Zafar (Sep 20, 2008)

hello 
I am coming to love the POB

how can i get it to India, anyone shipping there?

few more Qs
is it china made?
will the adaptor (AC charger) work in India? (220 V Ac , 50 Hz)?
how much could a replacement bulb cost & its life ?

thanks


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2008)

Zafar said:


> hello
> I am coming to love the POB
> 
> how can i get it to India, anyone shipping there?
> ...




You'd most likely have to get it shipped by through a private party or purchase a different HID from a dealer who ships to India.

Yes, it's made in China

You would need a charger adapter to work with 220V Ac.

HID bulbs typically last between 1000-2000 hours so replacement would be unlikely. See these poll results from a thread started by *BHV.* https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196987

In the event that you should have to replace a bulb, they're typically in the $25-$50 range.


----------



## Zafar (Sep 20, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Yes, it's made in China
> 
> You would need a charger adapter to work with 220V Ac.



thanks Patriot

Could you give a link from where i could get it directly from china?

thanks once again


----------



## Patriot (Sep 20, 2008)

Zafar said:


> thanks Patriot
> 
> Could you give a link from where i could get it directly from china?
> 
> thanks once again





Sorry Zafar, I wouldn't have any idea where get it from in China. I'm sure it's possible but my experience is limited to distributors in the US. Maybe search for Vector distributors in China possibly. Maybe Vector is widely sold over there also. I'd get hung up because of the language barrier myself...


----------



## Zafar (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Patriot

can anyone give a link to US Vector Power on board distributor (not reseller) for bulk order

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 21, 2008)

Zafar said:


> thanks Patriot
> 
> can anyone give a link to US Vector Power on board distributor (not reseller) for bulk order
> 
> Thanks



Did you try googling to get your answer?

Bill


----------



## Zafar (Sep 22, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Did you try googling to get your answer?
> 
> Bill



yes
but found only reseller on ebay and amozon , most do not ship to india and prices are high ($ 78 to 99)

I even mailed Vector but got no response
Also there site do not show POB as their product .

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Glad you like your Power On Board HID lights too.:twothumbs I like having two lights on at once, sometimes I walk around outside holding both my 15mcp Thor and POB. It is also fun to shine them up in the sky together.



So ummm... what exactly are you looking for up there in the sky? :thinking:


BTW glad you got your POB up and running again, was it a battery, switch or bulb issue?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So ummm... what exactly are you looking for up there in the sky? :thinking:
> 
> 
> BTW glad you got your POB up and running again, was it a battery, switch or bulb issue?


 
Hello [email protected]!

I just like shining them up into the sky to see the bright beams, and also to light up low lying clouds.

My POB had a battery problem, and I had trouble with it since I first got it.
It then completely died, so I took the battery out of my Pro's Favorite 17.5mcp and put it in the POB, and it has been working perfectly ever since. It is easy to swap the battery back into the Pro's Favorite, but I now favor the POB and always use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

That's great I'm glad you sorted out the POB's issue, hey instead of constantly swapping the battery why not just pick up another SLA for it?


FWIW I lent my HID project to my father-in-law (who also owns a Pro's Favourite 17.5Mcp) and he's likes the performance of it so much now I can't talk my way out of producing a Mark II version using his spotlight as the host base


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

> That's great I'm glad you sorted out the POB's issue, hey instead of constantly swapping the battery why not just pick up another SLA for it?


 
Thanks, I will do that soon.



> FWIW I lent my HID project to my father-in-law (who also owns a Pro's Favourite 17.5Mcp) and he's likes the performance of it so much now I can't talk my way out of producing a Mark II version using his spotlight as the host base


 
Just based on the performance and laser like throw of my 35W POB HID I know your 55W Pro's Favorite HID must be absolutely amazing! I can see why he would want to have one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for your vote of confidence... seeing as these kits come as a pair generally (motorcycle kits being the exception) I'll now have an excuse to modify my new Arlec RT3500 rechargeable spotlight host (3.5Mcp) it's certainly a more manageable size  


BTW if you happen to stumble on a higher capacity SLA for your Pro's Favourite please be sure post your findings, I'm sure I'll not be the only interested party :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 22, 2008)

hmmm, that RT3500 sounds worth lookn at for HID material.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

One downside to the RT3500 is it's 6v 4Ah SLA's (in series) 4 Amps wont last too long powering up the HID ballast/lamp not considering I only get around 40 minutes with a 7Ah SLA 

Perhaps a battery upgrade and/or going with a 35w HID kit could be a better option for run times? :thinking:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 22, 2008)

Its hard when dealing with bulky SLA. Id just assume avoid SLA unless you want short run times. But the Lithium is expensive & maybe not worth it for sum ppl with a mod like this?

good luck

BTW, the small RT500 is proving good for my small Mini HID built-in diffuser mod. with Lion batt.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anyone swapped the SLA battery in the POB with a Li-ION?
If so, where can I get a Li-ION battery that will fit?


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's going to replace the original 7ah SLA, then figure out what max weight you want the Li-Ion to be. 500grams 11.1v Lion would probably be around 8ah & be in the perfect middle (weight/runtime). And would easily out do the original 12v 7ah SLA. My 14.4v 12ah lion fits in the space of a 12v 7ah. LOL

Then get someone to build it for you like Batteryspace. aussies get hit hard with shipping from states tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes the RT500 looks like a nice host for a HID modding project and speaking from a personal point-of-view it's also a better package aesthetically than the N30 to my eye (no offense intended to N30 aficionados) :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2008)

DArklite said:


> Has anyone swapped the SLA battery in the POB with a Li-ION?
> If so, where can I get a Li-ION battery that will fit?





http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1003


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected], The RT500 is great, its very small. I reckon I could have tightly fitted a 35w Ballast & small 11.1v Li-Ion batt (around 4-6ah) in the light without any modes.

But I opted for 55w ballast & 8.5ah Li-Ion. All I needed was to cut a section of the back out to allow for the small extra H & W. Probably better too, as allow for cooling on ballast. (After 20mins ballast wasn't really warm)

Producing near 4000lumens & weighing under 2KG, it's a RAWW animalistic sexual Beast to hold in my hands. 

Best to use a H3 HID Bulb as the H7 comes within ~2mm of the reflector Glass. Plus I assume H3 would give better throw. Mine is pure flood.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 24, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1003



Thanks for that, Patriot!
Once I get a Li-ION pack and 4300K bulb mod done on my POB, I'll be looking for excuses to use it more often. I'll also need to get another POB, since Murphy's Law has a greater chance of coming into play during the mod if I only have one. 
My neighbors should really love me after this :devil:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 24, 2008)

thats great,

that will give your POB a huge much needed boost. You will deff want to use it more.


----------



## irv_usc (Sep 24, 2008)

how about a DIY Li-ion battery pack?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200386

not bad for 8.8 Ah


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Great! 


just keep it up... now I'm pondering a RT500 build myself! LOL


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 1, 2008)

My Mini HID which uses the little RT500 housing is puny in size.

I went for a bike ride in pitch black holding it. Its so lite & yet gives such HUGEEEEE amount of flood.  Only way to top it would be to use the Xeray 75w ballast. Now that would double the lumens. OHH BOYYY.


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

BlackICE said:


> Does anyone if a POB would throw further than a N30 or the new L35?



no, read this *N30 First Impressions*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208074

its interesting to note that bigger reflectors does not mean an advantage in throw:nana:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 1, 2008)

> its interesting to note that bigger reflectors does not mean an advantage in throw:nana:


 Please explain.:huh2:



LOL if a POB isn't out throwing a N30 even with 6000K then theres a problem.

I find it a little hard that a N30 would even out throw a 10MCP.
But, I don't have a N30 so I cant be sure. I


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a N30, no POB though 
I'm as surprised as you are that these big gun owners are posting that the N30 can rival the POB despite the obvious differences in reflector diameter


----------



## irv_usc (Oct 1, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Please explain.:huh2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"even with" 6000k?

doesn't the N30 come with a 4300k bulb, which would produce more lumens?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 1, 2008)

yes to both 

I meant the POB has 6000K & will still out throw the N30. 

as Bluebeam will tell you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 1, 2008)

The POB out throws the N30 by an easily noticeable amount and has a much more concentrated and laser like beam. The N30 has about 75-80% the throw of the POB, so it does do surprisingly well despite its small reflector. The N30 however puts out more light (lumens) than the POB and has a much larger hotspot which really helps it in the throw catagory.

While I have yet to have done a direct comparison between the N30 and 10mcp, the N30 lights up distant objects quite a bit brighter than what I remember my 10mcp Thor doing recently, it has a more concentrated beam than the 10mcp, AND it's putting out nearly twice as much light!

I will do a comparison tonight between the N30 and 10mcp just so I can confirm that the N30 out throws it, as I am 99% sure that it does.:thumbsup:

My 10mcp only has a 100 watt H4 Halogen bulb, so it looks very dim and weak next to the N30. The POB has such a bright hotspot and concentrated beam it makes the 10mcp look like a Minimag.:laughing:

The reason why I like the 6000K is because it makes a much more visible beam in the sky than 4200K, and I like the look of it as it is so unusual for a spotlight.




> *Illum the nation*
> I have a N30, no POB though
> I'm as surprised as you are that these big gun owners are posting that the N30 can rival the POB despite the obvious differences in reflector diameter


 
The N30 does very well against the POB and is noticeable brighter than the POB outside at night. The N30 has much better beam quality than the POB as it has a large round hotspot as opposed to the POB's tiny pinpoint hotspot.
The N30 rivals the POB very well and ouperforms it in many ways. I was shining my N30 at some trees around 500 yards away and it put such a nice round and concentrated spot on them that I was blown away.

I am glad you like your new N30!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just did the promised test and here are the results of the N30 vs. my "Sharper Image" 10mcp Thor:

The N30 stomped all over the 10mcp Thor! I shined them both at the top of a tree 100 yards away and the N30's hotspot was bigger and was 25% brighter than the Thor's hotspot.
I was also shining them on the ground in front of me and the 10mcp Thor didn't come close to the output of the N30. When both lights are shining on the ground together the N30 swallows up the Thor's spill so only the Thor's hotspot is visible.

I am amazed at the output of the N30, as its spill is much brighter than the POB's spill and much brighter than my Coleman LED spotlight's spill. The outer rings of sidespill from the N30 are enough to light up a 100+ yard field. The spill from the N30 was lighting up houses over 100 yards away to the side of where I was pointing it! It is way too bright to use in the neighborhood.:laughing:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmm beamshots would tell the story better.

Sorry Im still not convinced at all... 


Nah I Believe you. :laughing:

or do i? :kiss:

beamshots...


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> hmmm beamshots would tell the story better.
> 
> Sorry Im still not convinced at all...
> 
> ...


 
My 10mcp Thor's 100W halogen bulb is so dim and weak compared to even my 15mcp Thor with a 130W bulb. I believe the 10mcp puts out around 1900 lumens, while the N30 puts out over 3000. The poor 10mcp just can't compete.:laughing: Your 230W 10mcp however would easily smoke the N30.:nana:

Sorry for not having beamshots yet.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

is that 1900 lumens out the front? The 100w 10MCP should be in the range of ~2600lumens.

When i do use my 10MCP with 230w I only use it a little, it starts to sage in brightness otherwise. Your N30 is a high performance machine, yet only using 35watts, Its very Dam efficient. :devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> is that 1900 lumens out the front? The 100w 10MCP should be in the range of ~2600lumens.
> 
> When i do use my 10MCP with 230w I only use it a little, it starts to sage in brightness otherwise. Your N30 is a high performance machine, yet only using 35watts, Its very Dam efficient. :devil:


 
I think it is 1900 out the front, but it may be more than that. I am pretty sure it is capable of producing a lot more lumens than it does since it is under driven by the little SLA batteries.

The N30 amazingly beat both the 15mcp and POB in a ceiling bounce, but I still need to put it against the Pro's Favorite. The Pro's Favorite does extra well in the ceiling bounce as its beam is a lot whiter (and seems brighter) than that of the Thor 15mcp, even if it isn't really producing more light than the 15mcp.

Your 230W Thor must have a truly awesome beam. I bet it has a lot of flood and a very bright, perfectly centered hotspot.:thumbsup:

EDIT: I just did the ceiling bounce, with the Pro's Favorite hot off the charger, and the N30 won...
The N30 lit the room up much brighter than the ceiling fixture! I then turned on the Pro's Favorite and was amazed at how close it was. The N30 was clearly lighting the room up more but the Pro's Favorite did surprisingly well considering it uses a 120W Halogen.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

is your 10MCP running off a 7ah sla? if so, maybe its damaged & not working properly?

in regards to my thor230w.

The hotspot & beam remains the same (130w) Not the best from the cheap reflector.
Running the extra 100w filament dumps a whole lot of light midway & below the beam. Buuuuuut My Mini HID stomps it in the ceiling bounce test & with a diffuser filter. :huh:


HID's are just too dam good.:devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> is your 10MCP running off a 7ah sla? if so, maybe its damaged & not working properly?
> 
> in regards to my thor230w.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that nothing beats HID!:naughty:
The Pro's Favorite was my brightest ceiling bounce light until the N30 came along.:devil: 

My Sharper Image brand 10mcp runs off of twin 6 volt SLA batteries unlike a standard Thor which runs off of 1 12 volt SLA. The 10mcp is VERY bright and is just as bright as when I first bought it. I love my 10mcp and have taken good care of it.
The N30 is just so bright that even the 130W 15mcp Thor just CANNOT compete against it in sheer light output and spill.:laughing:

I wish I could see your Mini HID in person... It must be absolutely shocking, I'm sure I would be in awe of it!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm, Try running your 10MCP off an external 7ah SLA & see if theres a boost.





> I wish I could see your Mini HID in person... It must be absolutely shocking, I'm sure I would be in awe of it!


hahaha, thanks. :thumbsup:

Imagine if i was too overdrive the ballast like Morepower! did. His apparently reached 91w output . But at that level it would purely be a show & tell light. I love my mini HID the way it is, (not tweaked). Its practical.

I have been for a ~30min bike ride with it. Ok I stopped 1-2 times for a few mins to catch my breath & let it cool off. But it's the BOMB!!! :naughty: 

A few cars that drove past saw that immense flood & probably Laughed when they saw it coming from a lonely little Bike.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Hmmm, Try running your 10MCP off an external 7ah SLA & see if theres a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL that must have been a blast riding your bike with your mini-monster! People must have been blown away at how a bike light could be so much brighter than a vehicle's high beams.

My 10mcp Thor has lots of extra wires going to each battery, so unfortunately I can't run it from a 7 ah SLA. However, I can plug it into its direct 12V DC car adaptor which should give it a huge boost. I will do that and report how it does againt the N30 while plugged in. I might even try running it from the 12V cigarette lighter socket of my Pro's Favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I misunderstood bluebeam


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I guess I misunderstood bluebeam


 
The POB might out throw the N30 but the N30 is still an awesome lightsaber! I was shining it up into the sky tonight and thought I could see it faintly illuminating some lower level clouds. The beam it makes in the sky is very visible and narrow.

I was mistaken about the N30's abilty to cloud bounce, as it can make a bright spot on low lying clouds.

Hope you enjoy yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

I might have to consider selling it soon:shrug:

My neighbors are coming up to me about the "disturbance" I've set upon them by shining my beam around, hey, its not my problem if your windows don't have blinds and are all at waist to shoulder level....apparently the homeowners association wants to have a talk now


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I might have to consider selling it soon:shrug:
> 
> My neighbors are coming up to me about the "disturbance" I've set upon them by shining my beam around, hey, its not my problem if your windows don't have blinds and are all at waist to shoulder level....apparently the homeowners association wants to have a talk now


 
Wow sorry to hear that.:sigh: It sounds like you might need to limit it to use outside of the nighborhood, but as long as you keep the beam and spill on your property from now on, then I don't think they have the right to keep complaining.

I try to keep the beam mainly on my property and forunately haven't had any neighbors complain yet.


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

well, I'm far from selling it, but thats not what I want the neighbors to know

the 7LED option makes it the most super awesome hurricane light ever...just I can't use the HID function...unless of course I'm out on a trail which is getting rarer cuz I'm busy most of the time, even on weekends


----------



## DArklite (Oct 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I might have to consider selling it soon:shrug:
> 
> My neighbors are coming up to me about the "disturbance" I've set upon them by shining my beam around, hey, its not my problem if your windows don't have blinds and are all at waist to shoulder level....apparently the homeowners association wants to have a talk now



Fine - just install a high-pressure sodium "area light".
They'll be begging for the N30 after that.


----------



## Illum (Oct 3, 2008)

well, our subdivision don't have streetlights, apparently they just never voted in agreement to put them up...I guess some people like it dark


----------



## Patriot (Oct 3, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I might have to consider selling it soon:shrug:
> 
> My neighbors are coming up to me about the "disturbance" I've set upon them by shining my beam around, hey, its not my problem if your windows don't have blinds and are all at waist to shoulder level....apparently the homeowners association wants to have a talk now




You've gotta be kidding!  :sigh: 

That's nutz. I mean, unless you really went crazy one night and accidentally hit a bunch of windows, I can't imagine people being so sensitive. I try to be really careful in my hood and pay close attention to where the beam is but I imagine you're already doing that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I might have to consider selling it soon:shrug:
> 
> My neighbors are coming up to me about the "disturbance" I've set upon them by shining my beam around, hey, its not my problem if your windows don't have blinds and are all at waist to shoulder level....apparently the homeowners association wants to have a talk now



Just tell them you heard a disturbance, and being a concerned citizen & resident decided to investigate further :thumbsup:




Illum_the_nation said:


> well, our subdivision don't have streetlights, apparently they just never voted in agreement to put them up...I guess some people like it dark




Hmmmm... best way of attracting the 'wrong element' to your neighbourhood is to not have decent street lighting y'know! 


*BlueBeam22* your Sharper Image 10MCP 'spotty' sounds like it has an identical configuration to the Arlec RT3500... sweet!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW Illum, I reckon your neighbours need some carbon arc in their eyes to show them what a real disturbance is.
I feel for you, having to sell a Top light like the N30 due to minor complants is plain wrong. 

I think I'm lucky, My neighbours are too scared to approach me. Would you complain to a guy whos up at 2am in the morning shining aircraft landing lights in the sky??? NO!!!!:laughing:

I suspect Bluebeam's Sharper Image 10MCP isn't on par with the standard ones running off a 12v7ah SLA. Just seems to dull from your description.:shrug:


----------



## Illum (Oct 3, 2008)

well, I'll just have to remind myself bot to use it to comb the yard [which is about an acre worth of agriculture zoned wooded property] and not take it for walks



Patriot36 said:


> You've gotta be kidding!  :sigh:
> 
> That's nutz. I mean, unless you really went crazy one night and accidentally hit a bunch of windows, I can't imagine people being so sensitive. I try to be really careful in my hood and pay close attention to where the beam is but I imagine you're already doing that.



well, crazy isn't the right word, I was throwing the beam down roadways inside the subdivision...and when the beam "end" hits a cul-de-sac, heres where we have problems...If I hadn't left the HID on pointed to the sky in my backyard they probably won't know its me:green:

lets get back to the POB before we go way off topic shall we?


----------



## batvette (Oct 6, 2008)

Thor 10MCP as shipped new is hopelessly optimistic with that rating, when I got my sams hid I gave it away to the first one of my friends that came over. Way too big even tho I modded the stand down to a single hinged bar. 

So why did Sam's dump all these lights at or below cost? 

I say the switch. It's hella ill conceived. No detent, too easily tripped accidentally. Some owners defend it, but that's got to be the fear of buyer's regret talking. Ask them if they'd put that switch in that location by their own first choice. 

Oh yeah..... 



> I think I'm lucky, My neighbours are too scared to approach me. Would you complain to a guy whos up at 2am in the morning shining aircraft landing lights in the sky??? NO!!!!:laughing:


 
Witnessing said activities most folks simply "drop dime" to the meth hotline. It's anonymous. By the time the cops figure out you're not a tweeker but a flashaholic, it'll be too late to head off the local gang stalkers whose vigilante sociopath efforts include "brighting", or driving up and down your block for hours in convoys, slowing as they turn and their lights pass your windows. 

At least you'll have them "outgunned" lumenwise. 

<off topic, serious matter nevertheless>

(gang stalking, cause stalking, organized stalking, and community mobbing, are all names which describe a rather disturbing form of fascism increasingly taking place in America and other countries. Many groups evolved from the local neighborhood watch groups and have the blessing of the local police and even the logistical support and funding from the DOJ. In short they label someone as "undesirable" for alleged activity using or dealing drugs, being a prostitute or pimp, or mentally unstable- many are not any of that and are whistle blowers or "troublemakers" to the business owners who steer the committees behind them. Once lablled as an undesirable, they set out via intimidation and other methods pioneered by the FBI and COINTELPRO in the 60's to ruin them, isolate them from family and friends and drive them away, committing suicide or becoming homeless or institutionalized-- those doing the street work rarely known the whole picture and are told the targeted individuals are child molestors or the like) </back to topic>


----------

